# Are we a good fit for Australia? Is Australia a good fit for us?



## Frieda from Germany (Dec 21, 2015)

Hallo ladies and gentlemen,

This is a great board. My husband and me have just started talking about emigration 
We are from Germany. My husband is an it-technician and has been working in his field for years. He has good reference letters. I have a Masters degree of an unprofitable Art but worked in my field only for a short time before becoming a mother. During my studies I worked as a waiter and as room service employee.

Both of us are hardworking and would also like to work in other fields. We would be happy with a low salary as long as we can make ends meet.

We are looking for a country without major ethnic or religious tensions, low crime rate and good schools.

Thanks!


----------

